# Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me...



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

I got a speeding ticket on Friday. Sunday was Dub Dash. One year ago, I got a speeding ticket 2 days before Dub Dash and then totalled my car. I decided not to take a chance and we didn't go. I guess 4 people wrecked at Dub Dash. So what did my g/f and I do on our lovely Sunday off? We trolled down to Akron Horsepower to get on a dynojet one last time before winter.
Let's see...last time you saw my numbers I was at 225whp and 270wtq. What did I change?
Mechanically: I tightened the WG rod another 1.5 turns. There's 1.5 turns LEFT before it's completely shut. I also have a stock MAF in. Before I was using a descreened, bored out MAF housing which showed some "leanage" at peak boost on the old dyno.
Chemically: Water/methanol injection. We dumped in the 8oz bottle of nitro methane. We put in 110 leaded, which mixed with the rest of the tank of 93, averaged the octane to 100.
Weather: Sunday was 30° cooler than at H2O.
Here's the video:
http://www.hostdub.com/albums/SAVwKO/Dyno2.wmv
I don't have the sheet. I do, but the printer was running low on ink. I'll try to scan what I have tonight when I get home, but the guy at the shop told me he'd reprint and scan and email me a jpeg file of it.
Now...the first run, the guy backed off b/c he saw the a/f peak at like 15, which I thought was wierd. So the first full run is labeled as file 02 if you're making note of all the details on the graph. They let the car cool down for about 5-10 minutes in between each pull.
Prior to us showing up, they had 5-6 other cars up on it and they said it's definitely reading correctly. One kids formula camaro has been on there dozens of times and was reading accurately so...yea it's hard to believe the numbers but I believe they were spot on.
We've come to a point where we've come to the max on boost for the turbo, but there still seems to be power in making the engine more efficient.
Hell...let's talk putting on a V-Flow intake. Let's talk an ATP highflow turbo mani or a USRT/APR/etc intake mani. What else is there possibly to do? Oh yea, let's talk a lightweight flywheel...lightweight rotors, 16in wheels...
We're going BT this winter, so GT-ER, I'll leave it to you to see what the limits are. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Discuss!








Just got the sheets scanned. I did what I could to make the lines easier to read (I didn't draw them in







)

And the AFR they put on the backside. Harder to read...there's a green line under the blue one (kinda faint):



_Modified by SAVwKO at 7:04 PM 10-16-2006_


----------



## under boost (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (SAVwKO)*

so, wtf did you run? 
and please, don't turn this into an ohio dyno has been transplanted from florida.


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (SAVwKO)*

dude...the video is downloading slow as hell... WHAT WERE YOUR NUMBERS?


----------



## under boost (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (GT-ER)*

256whp/316wtq. 
thats up there with 14b area. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
it just takes so damn long to watch a k03 dyno pull. lol.


----------



## Durbo20vT (Apr 30, 2006)

254whp and 314 wtq! (run 3)
Damn that is crazy


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (Durbo20vT)*

































































That's WMI for you... I'm gonna run 109oct next time to see if I can get close. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (GT-ER)*

1st run was 258hp and 322ftlbs


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*

That's crazy isht... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: (GT-ER)*

OMG, thats incredible. Theres going to be a huge sales boom for Snow Performance kits! Highest stock numbers I've ever seen. Something tells me the K03 wont last too long at this level though...
You sure someone didnt swap that little K03 for a K04-20 while you were sleeping??










_Modified by skydaman at 11:10 AM 10-16-2006_


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (skydaman)*

Yea I'm sure.








I'm curious to see what that nitro actually did. If someone has the hookup at a dyno, and can get on and do pulls with just w/m and race gas and then pour the nitro in...that'd be interesting.


----------



## igotaprestent4u (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*

all about that wastegate cranking + methanol, huh mike















maybe that big torque spike is maxing out your fueling.


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (igotaprestent4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *igotaprestent4u* »_all about that wastegate cranking + methanol, huh mike















maybe that big torque spike is maxing out your fueling.

May need 380's but not stayin on this snail


----------



## QuickK03Crap (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*

Mini pimping. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (QuickK03Crap)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QuickK03Crap* »_Mini pimping. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Mini?! Cmon dood gimme a lil more than that.








So...I'll be going to the track this Friday and see what it traps to hopefully confirm it really is making this power.
Also, just curious if I'm right in my topic title. Has ANYONE ever dyno'd higher on the ko3s? We have a lil show in Pittsburgh coming up and I'd like to put a lil poster up stating it.










_Modified by SAVwKO at 10:40 PM 10-16-2006_


----------



## under boost (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (SAVwKO)*

a sign? like this?


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (under boost)*

lol...that was old news numbers. Mine will say like...ko3s4life!


----------



## TurboGTi222 (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*

damn those are good ko3s numbers. I'm guessing that the nitro made a huge difference. Where did u say u got the nitro? I'm going to try this.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (under boost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *under boost* »_a sign? like this?









Damn you for beating me to it!!1















Hella nice numbers! I cannot wait to to WAI...
I am curious though: how stressed is your turbo?



_Modified by theAntiRiced at 3:34 PM 10-16-2007_


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (theAntiRiced)*

Isn't nitromethane like running nitrous oxide? Shouldn't it be considered a power adder? I just don't want savwko to beat me.


----------



## RexPelagi (Apr 26, 2005)

Impressive... Most impressive.


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (GT-ER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT-ER* »_Isn't nitromethane like running nitrous oxide? Shouldn't it be considered a power adder? I just don't want savwko to beat me.
















Hey man...nitrous is in it's own category now.








That nitro booster is a snow performance product.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (SAVwKO)*

trap speeds would be sick too, sick numbers thats for sure. I didn't even make close to those numbers and ran low 13's at 105...


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_trap speeds would be sick too, sick numbers thats for sure. I didn't even make close to those numbers and ran low 13's at 105...

WHat you thinking for traps now? Last time was 103.
And the turbo CAN last...I run low boost most of the time. I'm more worried about the rods than the turbo now lol.


----------



## TurboGTi222 (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (SAVwKO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAVwKO* »_Hey man...nitrous is in it's own category now.








That nitro booster is a snow performance product.
cool. i'm going to look into this. Nitro doesn't really add power in the samw way that nitrous does IIRC. I THINK nitro just has a lot more chemical potential energy than gasoline for the same amount of oxygen.


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (SAVwKO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAVwKO* »_
WHat you thinking for traps now? Last time was 103.
And the turbo CAN last...I run low boost most of the time. I'm more worried about the rods than the turbo now lol.

hopefully 105+, you have a heavier jetta compared to my car. I was around 2700 with me


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (O2VW1.8T)*

3030 here


----------



## TurboGTi222 (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (O2VW1.8T)*

yeah man, after looking into it a little bit, i'd bet my left nut that the nitro has a lot to do with the huge power increase. Did you tweek timing any? IMO, with that high of a torque spike occurring so rapidy.......i'd really start to be concerned with rods if i were you. If it were smoother and more gradual, it would be different, but with all that torque coming on so fast, it has to be putting a huge strain on the rods.


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (TurboGTi222)*

Was at 6.75 advance and had to back it off to 5.25 on a run to the dyno. We'll see if it changes at the track at all.


----------



## TurboGTi222 (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (SAVwKO)*

pretty damn impressive man. do you know what the flow rating of your injector nozzle is?


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (TurboGTi222)*

225ml/min


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

at this point i hate my car.
you just blew my ko4 numbers away. granted i have a boost leak and dont make full spool till 4100. now i really need to tune my w/i. 
AWESOME #'s that TQ is nuts!


----------



## TurboGTi222 (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (SAVwKO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAVwKO* »_225ml/min
that's 3.57 gallons/hour FYI. I ran 4 g/hr on ko3s, but i wasn't making that much power. U may want to bump up to a larger injector to make sure you are getting adequate meth/h2o for all that air/fuel and the associated temp increase.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (TurboGTi222)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboGTi222* »_that's 3.57 gallons/hour FYI. I ran 4 g/hr on ko3s, but i wasn't making that much power. U may want to bump up to a larger injector to make sure you are getting adequate meth/h2o for all that air/fuel and the associated temp increase. 

The methanol is also a fuel. I use it in my potato cannon. I'm sure the WAI injector is larger than 0.5gal/hr.


----------



## TurboGTi222 (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (theAntiRiced)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theAntiRiced* »_The methanol is also a fuel. I use it in my potato cannon. I'm sure the WAI injector is larger than 0.5gal/hr.
yes the mathanol acts as a fuel, but not significantly. U have to run pure methanol in order to really use it as a fuel suplement IMHO. I'm not sure what you mean about being sure that the injector is larger than 0.5gal/hr.....


----------



## LA Wolfsburg (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (TurboGTi222)*

alky injection is great. i wish i had actually gone through and put it on the jetta, ill probably use it on the evo in the future.


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (LA Wolfsburg)*

Generous dyno or not... those numbers are insane! That poor poor turbo!


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (ruso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ruso* »_Generous dyno or not... those numbers are insane! That poor poor turbo!









Hopefully the person that buys it when we go BT doesn't see this thread.


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (SAVwKO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAVwKO* »_Hopefully the person that buys it when we go BT doesn't see this thread.









lmaooo... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (GT-ER)*

So you gonna keep going man? There ain't anything else we're doing to this before winter. You can grab the torch. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (SAVwKO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAVwKO* »_So you gonna keep going man? There ain't anything else we're doing to this before winter. You can grab the torch. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









I'm not spending money on mods for the k03 trust me so I'm just gonna go dyno it with race gas hopefully... maybe 117oct.


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (GT-ER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT-ER* »_
I'm not spending money on mods for the k03 trust me so I'm just gonna go dyno it with race gas hopefully... maybe 117oct.









Your signature contradicts ya.








Cmon dood do it dood!!








...*thinks to self*
But then again, if ya don't, I'll keep the reigns for longer until some rich punk decides to pwn me.


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (SAVwKO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAVwKO* »_Your signature contradicts ya.








Cmon dood do it dood!!








...*thinks to self*
But then again, if ya don't, I'll keep the reigns for longer until some rich punk decides to pwn me.









I won't spend a dime on my STOCK turbo.


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (GT-ER)*

Check page 1 for the graphs.


----------



## SLACKER 1.8T (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (SAVwKO)*

very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lerak2598 (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (SAVwKO)*

That is awesome ... can you elaborate on what you did to the wg rog? I've been wanting to try that but haven't.
Has ANYONE blown a rod (lol) on a stock turbo? Besides on Nitrous or doing something stupid...
Didn't someone have TT injectors and a 3" maf on their stock turbo to get some decent numbers?


----------



## LA Wolfsburg (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (lerak2598)*

yeah with that much torque id be worried about my rods.


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (LA Wolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LA Wolfsburg* »_yeah with that much torque id be worried about my rods.

Stage 3+ makes more than that and the stock rods can handle it...probably not for long but hey...this car is only gonna see 1 more week of use starting this Friday.


----------



## igotaprestent4u (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (SAVwKO)*

yes, but remember mike yours makes that torque lower down in the revs.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (igotaprestent4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *igotaprestent4u* »_yes, but remember mike yours makes that torque lower down in the revs.

Like 1K sooner...


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (SAVwKO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAVwKO* »_Stage 3+ makes more than that and the stock rods can handle it...probably not for long but hey...

Mine couldnt...


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (igotaprestent4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *igotaprestent4u* »_yes, but remember mike yours makes that torque lower down in the revs.

Very true...you have your dyno sheet? How much torque where you making at 3500rpm? What's your max and at what rpm?
Also...guys that drag regularly, I'm stumped as to my shift points now.
I did that acceleration log awhile back and found that the most important shifts are from 1-2 and 2-3 as those are the ones that show the biggest differences in acceleration spikes. 3-4 can be at redline. But if I shift early from 1-2 and 2-3 when I THINK accel is the fastest, I may be at the rev limiter at the top of 4th and need to shift to 5th...which would cut time off. I'm thinking just shift at 7k every time so I go thru the lights in 4th. Damn 02m


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (SAVwKO)*

3500RPM looks to be 250-280ish torque, theres a little dip there for some reason. I should turn smoothing on next time, haha.


----------



## 4cedboost (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (skydaman)*

who cares about who buys it.....just say u rebuilt it before u shipped it muahahaha....besides who wants a stock k03s anymore? nobodyyyy. unless its a <mk4 ....senich was thinking about buying that mk1 gti and putting my k03 on it....that would be pretty sick








i love


----------



## Big Bad Wolf (Jan 29, 2003)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (4cedboost)*

i see alot of blown k03's in the future


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (Big Bad Wolf)*

this reminds me of when everyone was skateborading on ity bity wheels, in the early 90's, cuz it was "cool". 
then those people wised up, after about a year, when everyone realized that big wheels own the pipe.









wow......that was random. i gotta quit posting after 1am.











_Modified by inivid at 4:05 PM 10-18-2006_


----------



## ryanvw (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (SAVwKO)*

what meth kit are u using? snow preformance? anyhow if u can add me to your msn i have some question about your set up.... thanks [email protected]


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (ryanvw)*

I don't use MSN. I have AIM. And yes it's the Snow Performance Stage II MAP-based kit. Scott @ USRT sells em. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryanvw (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (SAVwKO)*

got anything that show your egt's?


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (ryanvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanvw* »_got anything that show your egt's?

The log is on my lap top. After the second test run...the cat temp read 550°C which is like 1000ish F.


----------



## axlekiller (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (SAVwKO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAVwKO* »_The log is on my lap top. After the second test run...the cat temp read 550°C which is like 1000ish F.

Uh, then you were at idle. lol The values are only relevant at WOT.


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (axlekiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *axlekiller* »_
Uh, then you were at idle. lol The values are only relevant at WOT.









lol...well I remember seeing 550 on the block...so I'll have to post the whole thing when I get home.


----------



## igotaprestent4u (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (SAVwKO)*

mike, i made max torque (357ftlbs) around 4400revs


----------



## 801pete (Apr 20, 2006)

You don't think that 320 ft/lbs of torque might be a little harsh on the OE rods?


----------



## TurboZen (Oct 15, 2000)

*Re: (801pete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *801pete* »_You don't think that 320 ft/lbs of torque might be a little harsh on the OE rods? 

I have to agree, but I'm sure he doesn't run this setup all the time. This is the most i've seen on a 1.8t stock turbo. good numbers


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (TurboZen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TurboZen* »_
I have to agree, but I'm sure he doesn't run this setup all the time. This is the most i've seen on a 1.8t stock turbo. good numbers

Exactly. It's called low/high boost switch.


----------



## KrautFed (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*

Great numbers! I made 222 & 268 on petrol back in early 2003. Damn that seems like AGES ago with all this new technology. I wish I would have ran alcohol.
hah, this is my first post in id?=27 in about 3 months


----------



## axlekiller (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (KrautFed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KrautFed* »_
hah, this is my first post in id?=27 in about 3 months

Yo Joe.


----------



## Bora Wolf (Jun 28, 2004)

so does she drive it like this everyday?


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (Bora Wolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bora Wolf* »_so does she drive it like this everyday?

No...if you would have read, we have a dual stage boost controller with a high/low boost switch inside the car. This means that daily driving can be done on low boost and spirited driving or if someone wants to play, flip the switch.
Not to mention, we don't run nitro meth daily and we don't run race gas daily either.


----------



## gott82 (Oct 20, 2006)

Hello !
I am from Germany my English ist not so good , sorry
What ist the Max. of Power from the K03S Turbo !
HP ?
Nm ?
Bar ?
I will take my Polo GTI 1,8T to the Germany Tuner http://www.skn-tuning.de , I hope the is OK !
I will make :
LARGE BORE DOWNPIPE AND HI-FLOW SPORTS CAT , CAT-BACK - Non-resonated , Forge 006 POp-off , Samco , K&N Filters and then 1,35Bar Bar .
How many HP can I have ?

Thanks for the Answers !


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (gott82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gott82* »_Hello !
I am from Germany my English ist not so good , sorry
What ist the Max. of Power from the K03S Turbo !
HP ?
Nm ?
Bar ?
I will take my Polo GTI 1,8T to the Germany Tuner http://www.skn-tuning.de , I hope the is OK !
I will make :
LARGE BORE DOWNPIPE AND HI-FLOW SPORTS CAT , CAT-BACK - Non-resonated , Forge 006 POp-off , Samco , K&N Filters and then 1,35Bar Bar .
How many HP can I have ?

Thanks for the Answers ! 

Greetings from across the pond!
I'm not exactly sure what you'll be making. Perhaps around 210hp. What you really could use is some water/methanol injection, and crank the wastegate rod to hold more boost. As you see I've made 258hp, and I've done quite a bit more than you just listed. Perhaps your tuner you're taking your car to will have some more tips for ya.


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAVwKO* »_Greetings from across the pond!
I'm not exactly sure what you'll be making. Perhaps around 210hp. What you really could use is some water/methanol injection, and crank the wastegate rod to hold more boost. As you see I've made 258hp, and I've done quite a bit more than you just listed. Perhaps your tuner you're taking your car to will have some more tips for ya.









Don't they measure HP a little differently? I'm pretty sure the Brits do, like divide by 5200 instead of 5252.
Anyway, what gas powered FI car couldn't benefit from WAI?


----------



## Levi20AE (Feb 16, 2005)

did you ever find-out what was keeping your LED from working? I installed the same kit a month ago and intalled a on/off switch and LED. the LED has yet to lightup but the switch works fine though.


----------



## Bewsted2.0 (Oct 21, 2006)

wow im impressed didnt no the stock turbo could make this much


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (Levi20AE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Levi20AE* »_did you ever find-out what was keeping your LED from working? I installed the same kit a month ago and intalled a on/off switch and LED. the LED has yet to lightup but the switch works fine though.

Never got around to messing with it yet.


----------



## inspleak (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (SAVwKO)*

Sorry if I have missed this in the post, but how much boost are you running now? Also do you have a graph of the requested vs. actual numbers?
Thanks!


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (inspleak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inspleak* »_Sorry if I have missed this in the post, but how much boost are you running now? Also do you have a graph of the requested vs. actual numbers?
Thanks!

About 27spike, 14-15 at redline. The logs I'd give you would be worthless as I have a diode so you'd see actual boost climp and flatline.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (SAVwKO)*

i have a question for you sir. I have recently put my diode back in, and recently just got my car back from the shop. But my question is to you is... wtf would cause me to limp out pulling in 3rd right about redline-> 7k happens in there. Could i be leaning out and the OxS picking up on it, or could i be maxing out the MAF, or maybe the plugs dont like it or maybe sucking the TIP shut?
APR S/93, Forge DV (Blue spring), EVOMS CAI, Greddy Race core, N75J, NGK BKR6E Platinum 4 prong fancy ****, 4.7V diode


_Modified by theswoleguy at 12:01 AM 10-24-2006_


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (theswoleguy)*

change those crappy plugs for some NKG BKR7EIX


----------



## WinnersCIRCLE (Aug 9, 2006)

eix is the irriduim right? how often do you change those?


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: (WinnersCIRCLE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WinnersCIRCLE* »_eix is the irriduim right? how often do you change those?

20k if not longer


----------



## WinnersCIRCLE (Aug 9, 2006)

do they last as long as say platinums?


----------



## CorruptGti03 (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (LA Wolfsburg)*

You need to run that thing on the track and see what happens...maybe stock turbo in the 12's







...gives alot of hope to people who dont want to go bt


_Modified by CorruptGti03 at 2:10 AM 10-24-2006_


----------



## WinnersCIRCLE (Aug 9, 2006)

just curious how u learned lemiwinks so good?


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (CorruptGti03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorruptGti03* »_You need to run that thing on the track and see what happens...maybe stock turbo in the 12's







...gives alot of hope to people who dont want to go bt

_Modified by CorruptGti03 at 2:10 AM 10-24-2006_

Well Chim-Chim got in the 12s but on a stripped to hell hatch.
I actually did just go to the track this past weekend. I got 2 runs in b/c there was some outlaw madness thing going on too...and well, a 2.4 60' and a 2.5 60' aren't anything to be proud of. Perhaps if I had the aid of a better clutch and some sticky tires, it'd run better...but maybe O2 or Diz would like to fly up here and run it for me.


----------



## turbovdubber (Oct 8, 2006)

man i wish there was lemmiwinks training lol...these are some pretty decent #'s for a stock turbo


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_change those crappy plugs for some NKG BKR7EIX

aight and that should fix the top end limp?


----------



## 4cedboost (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (theswoleguy)*

savko's car is slow







hahahahahaha well ok my car is slow. til i get the MAF hooked up and the new turbo manifold


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (theswoleguy)*

ok question for you diode junkies... So i had the limp mode again and again each time same RPM 6500 3rd gear pull... Turbocharger overboost.
APR 93 and a 4.7V diode. I can boost and spike to 27lbs and it holds 25 till 5k at 6500 its down to right at 15 lbs now explain that one to me.


----------



## Turbo freak (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (theswoleguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theswoleguy* »_ok question for you diode junkies... So i had the limp mode again and again each time same RPM 6500 3rd gear pull... Turbocharger overboost.
APR 93 and a 4.7V diode. I can boost and spike to 27lbs and it holds 25 till 5k at 6500 its down to right at 15 lbs now explain that one to me.

















Its called knock ping....


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (Turbo freak)*

so by that time shes detonating? but if i shift before then it wont do it just if i run it up that high


----------



## inspleak (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (theswoleguy)*

I can't be sure unless you log your Actual vs. Requested, but my guess is that the APR 93 program drops the requested boost near redline (I think to near 11psi or so) and you are infact reaching 15psi near redline, that might be enough to trigger limp mode. If you have v-tune try cranking up the boost, which will affect your requested boost levels and maybe up the requested boost at redline as well..
let us know how it goes! (I'm going to have the same issue soon myself







)


----------



## inspleak (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (inspleak)*

for those of you running the diode, are you getting "Boost Control Range not reached" when you pull the codes?


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (inspleak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inspleak* »_I can't be sure unless you log your Actual vs. Requested, but my guess is that the APR 93 program drops the requested boost near redline (I think to near 11psi or so) and you are infact reaching 15psi near redline, that might be enough to trigger limp mode. If you have v-tune try cranking up the boost, which will affect your requested boost levels and maybe up the requested boost at redline as well..
let us know how it goes! (I'm going to have the same issue soon myself







)

hmmm maybe i might have to go back down to APR and get this set up on it so i can do that.

_Quote, originally posted by *inspleak* »_for those of you running the diode, are you getting "Boost Control Range not reached" when you pull the codes?

nope never got that code before so thats good i guess lol either way Vtune would fix it from what you are saying.


----------



## SLI GTI (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (theswoleguy)*


----------



## downsouthdub (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (inivid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inivid* »_this reminds me of when everyone was skateborading on ity bity wheels, in the early 90's, cuz it was "cool". 
then those people wised up, after about a year, when everyone realized that big wheels own the pipe.

















i get it man
nice #'s too


----------



## UntouchableGTI (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (downsouthdub)*

I WIN high hp stock turbo'd 1.8T


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (UntouchableGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UntouchableGTI* »_I WIN high hp stock turbo'd 1.8T


----------



## MeCarTay (Mar 15, 2004)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (under boost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *under boost* »_a sign? like this?









hahahahah!
what the ratio anyways? 1 out of every 2?


----------



## GT-ER (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (UntouchableGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *UntouchableGTI* »_I WIN high hp stock turbo'd 1.8T









Obviously nitrous doesn't count.


----------



## dakinedubbing (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (GT-ER)*

SAV, what is your best ET with this setup? If you dont mind me asking


----------



## rs1 (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (SAVwKO)*

sweet numbers, i wanna run that one day


----------



## Cptmorgemaker (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (rs1)*

N o you don't not on a stock turbo cause u don't run that number all dayy only when you hit a button pretty much like nitrous. IT is a easy horsepower adder like nitrous both cool. I'd like to see the numbers without meth injection. Or shot BT guys need meth injection and wow


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (dakinedubbing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dakinedubbing* »_SAV, what is your best ET with this setup? If you dont mind me asking

Let's just say I had issues launching the car on stock clutch. A best 2.4 60' didn't give me results I wanted to see.







I never had this problem in my o2j GTI.


----------



## Vegas337 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (SAVwKO)*

AHHHH HAHAHAHAHAH!!! SAV YOU THE MAN


----------



## El Romano Loco (Sep 8, 2000)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (Vegas337)*

I've read this whole thread like three or four times since the day you posted and its taken me this long to tell you: great work and thanks from the 1.8t forum peeps. 
I am sure many will learn from this useful info you have provided.
have fun and good luck.
Ad


----------



## AllofurVWRbelong2me (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: Highest Powered Stock Turbo'd 1.8T ever?? You tell me... (El Romano Loco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *El Romano Loco* »_I've read this whole thread like three or four times since the day you posted and its taken me this long to tell you: great work and thanks from the 1.8t forum peeps. 
I am sure many will learn from this useful info you have provided.
have fun and good luck.
Ad

I still say it should be stickied. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## north (Sep 22, 2010)

Honestly. back from the dead because this thread is epic.


----------



## forcefedjetta (Aug 14, 2003)

Dyno jets are high I'd like to see your # on a mustang or a dyno dynamics


----------



## bakana (Sep 18, 2005)

I dont think the stock turbo is still on there


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

forcefedjetta said:


> Dyno jets are high I'd like to see your # on a mustang or a dyno dynamics


Yup, dyno jets are ego boosting dynos!
Put the same car on a Dyno Dynamics (AKA "heart breakers") and this thread may have not existed. With my K04-023, I made 405 TQ and 310 hp on an AWD dyno dynamics and that number would have been insane on a Dyno jet.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

I wouldn't say ego boosting, simply because one reads lower. Dynojet is the standard, that most graphs are printed from. That would make it an accurate basis for comparison. Id love to see what your setup really puts down


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> I wouldn't say ego boosting, simply because one reads lower. *Dynojet is the standard, that most graphs are printed from. That would make it an accurate basis for comparison*. Id love to see what your setup really puts down


That statement is very true! Dynojets are very popular because they are cheap, easy to operate and have been around for long time. However, without turning this thread into a dyno comparison contest, dynojets aren't the best in my book. They are great for comparison with other people's numbers since you have a huge data base because of the popularity of their dynos. "Dumbojets" as I call them, are also loved by the "dyno queen" crowd because they only care about peak numbers and not the area under the curve.

When I spend money on a dyno, I don't really care about the numbers and I'm mostly interested about having real life simulation for tuning purposes. The only dynos that offer that kind of tuning friendly environment are *low-inertia load bearing dynos* because they can hold a certain load in steady-state for a long period of time with accuracy. The two popular dynos build that way are Mustangs and dyno dynamics and I wouldn't spend money on anything else if tuning is the purpose of the dyno trip.

For comparison purposes, I'd like to make a trip to a dynojet one day but it's hard for me to find a rational reason to go spend money on a dynojet when a dyno dynamic offers me a better tuning environment at the same price .


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

I understand your point, but you could possibly be putting down the highest stock Turbo numbers on the planet.. We demand Dynojet numbers for comparison damn it!! Quit being "that Guy":sly:


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

The EGO references made me laugh... Unitronic has a "post your dyno-graph" section on their website. I posted my Dyno-Dynamics graph and they promptly took it down


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

All_Euro said:


> Unitronic has a "post your dyno-graph" section on their website. I posted my Dyno-Dynamics graph and they promptly took it down


:laugh:


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> I understand your point, but you could possibly be putting down the highest stock Turbo numbers on the planet.. We demand Dynojet numbers for comparison damn it!! Quit being "that Guy":sly:


Alright, I gave in . 
I'm going to call [email protected] to see what teir schedule is like, and I'll do a few dynojet runs for the Tex :beer:!


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

All_Euro said:


> The EGO references made me laugh... Unitronic has a "post your dyno-graph" section on their website. I posted my Dyno-Dynamics graph and they promptly took it down


Yeah, dyno dynamics numbers aren't flattering and not good for business I guess :laugh:!


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

madmax199 said:


> Alright, I gave in .
> I'm going to call [email protected] to see what teir schedule is like, and I'll do a few dynojet runs for the Tex :beer:!


this will be interesting, take a video if you can i want to hear the K04 sing :thumbup:


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

madmax199 said:


> Alright, I gave in .
> I'm going to call [email protected] to see what teir schedule is like, and I'll do a few dynojet runs for the Tex :beer:!











Do it...


Big_Tom said:


> this will be interesting, take a video if you can i want to hear the K04 sing :thumbup:


^^^^^this


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

:laugh: I just saw a DynoJet Graph of a Focus ZX3 with a GT28RS on it... The guy was all happy about making ~240whp ~210wtq. I can only Imagine if he used a different dyno.


----------



## nuff said (Nov 22, 2011)

*lil turbo that could....*

to think that with a big intake mani,and bigger injectors added,some stronger rods,you could actually see the 300 hp
barrier crossed with a ko3 s ,is amazing . I really wonder ,with all the possibilities ,how far a ko3s could go.


----------



## SMOKii3Y (Jan 28, 2009)

BUMP

im wondering how i can get the MOST out of my k03s


----------



## ArcticFox (Nov 4, 2005)

SMOKii3Y said:


> BUMP
> 
> im wondering how i can get the MOST out of my k03s


By getting a better turbocharger then a little heat pump


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

ArcticFox said:


> By getting a better turbocharger then a little heat pump


boom


----------

